# 24h Rennen in Osten Deutschlands



## f-b-791 (17. November 2006)

2007 ist es soweit, gleich Anmelden und Startplatz sichern.
zu einem der warscheinlich spektakulärsten 24h MTB Rennen der Saison 2007.

www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## md-hammer (18. November 2006)

Was macht dieses Rennen denn spektakulärer als die bisherigen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f-b-791 (18. November 2006)

Nein, Ich habe etwas Übertrieben, Dieses Rennen soll sich lediglich mit in die Reihe der schönen Veranstaltungen 2007 einreihen. Sicherlich wollen wir alles richtig machen. Dazu zählt eigentlich die gründung eines 24h Cups der über alle 5 Rennen in Deutschland gewertet wird und am letzten Renntag der Saison der Beste oder Die besten 24h MTB Fahrer gekrönt werden..... also bitte nicht falsch verstehen.

einwas ist noch super (De Lage...  )

www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## racing_basti (19. November 2006)

stimmt, die lage ist (zumindest für mich) ideal.
die 15km könnte ich fast mitm rad bis an den start rollen. ;-)

ich bin im moment am überlegen ob ich dabei sein werde


----------



## f-b-791 (19. November 2006)

Anmeldung, ja bitte aber wichtiger sind der Fahrer Wünsche !!! also gebt uns anregungen und Tips was euch bei solchen Events sehr wichtig ist. wir versuchen diese dann umzusetzen.   mfG euer 


www.mtb-chemnitz.de team


----------



## racing_basti (19. November 2006)

auf eurer page steht etwas von dem radtrikot was man mitbestellen kann. gibt es davon eine zeichung / bild wie es aussieht irgendwo?


----------



## f-b-791 (20. November 2006)

Hallo racing basti, das Radtrikot wird gerade entworfen....

Bitte habe noch etwas geduld mit uns wir bemühen uns. 

www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## racing_basti (20. November 2006)

geduld ist mein zweiter vorname ;-)
es sind ja auch noch 200tage bis zum start, da hat das ja noch zeit.

wie weit ist denn die sonstige planung schon vorangeschritten?
kannst du schon etwas dazu sagen inwieweit man an strom kommen kann usw.


----------



## f-b-791 (20. Dezember 2006)

Das Streckenvideo ist jetzt auf unserer Seite www.mtb-chemnitz.de online.

Schaut es euch an!!!!!!!
Bei Fragen oder Anregungen schreibt uns bitte, wir sind für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Eurer Heavy 24 Team


----------



## condal (20. Dezember 2006)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> Das Streckenvideo ist jetzt auf unserer Seite www.mtb-chemnitz.de online.
> 
> Schaut es euch an!!!!!!!
> Bei Fragen oder Anregungen schreibt uns bitte, wir sind für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
> ...



gefällt mir.. da werde ich meinen partner mal heiss machen..


----------



## f-b-791 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo eins noch, keine Angst Ihr braucht nicht viele Akkus....


3000 Knicklichter und Gaslampen werden aufgehangen und betrieben.

mfG eure Heavy 24 Team


www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joscha (20. Dezember 2006)

cooles video, schaut nach einer interessanten strecke aus.

sofern ich noch nen partner finde für nen 2er team bin ich mit hoher w-keit bei euch dabei im nächsten jahr, bin dieses jahr in duisburg gestartet, und die habe ja für 07 das startgeld angehoben, und da ich nun sowiso recht nah an chemnitz dran wohne bieten sich logischer weise euer event förmlich an

nen paar anregungen:

schaut zu das ihr genug sanitäre einrichtungen habt, es gibt ncihts schlimmeres wenn man in seiner 1std fahrpause davon nen drittel in ner warteschlange verbringt.
dan kurze wege, vom fahrerlager zu wechselzone/sanitär
und eine gutes zeitmesssystem... ich kann mich noch an die katastrope in duisburg erinnern mit dem transponder der immer weitergereicht werden musste und bei jeder rundendurchfahrt vom fahrer über son empfängerfeld gezogen werden musstte... was leider nicht immer gut klappte...


bis den


----------



## Deleted28419 (22. Dezember 2006)

Schönes Ding, endlich mal ein 24h Rennen was nicht so weit weg ist wie die Anderen. Auch die Strecke schaut recht gut aus, aber "flach" (nicht falsch verstehen), was diese schnell machen wird.

Ich werd mir den Termin mal vormerken und weitersagen.


----------



## f-b-791 (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo....

Flach ist diese Strecke nur auf dem Viedeo... 

www.mtb-chemnitz.de

Heavy 24 


Achtung ab 1. Januar "Radbekleidung mit dem Rennlogo zum Superpreis."


----------



## Deleted28419 (22. Dezember 2006)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> Hallo....
> Flach ist diese Strecke nur auf dem Viedeo...


ja, meinte auch die Fakten zur Strecke: 7,4km und 110Hm ... Auf Videos wirken ALLE Strecken flach


----------



## Aitschie (22. Dezember 2006)

Nach der Aussage von nem Kumpel von mir (kommt aus Chemnitz) sollen die Singletrailstrecken sehr schön sein......

Wir werden sehen, mein Kumpel und ich werden mit dabei sein. Ob als 2er oder 4er Team wissen wir noch nicht. Wird aber glaube (und hoffe) ich sehr lustig.  Treten bei euch zu unserem ersten 24h Rennen an!

Schöne Feiertage und nen guten Rutsch 

Martin


----------



## f-b-791 (23. Dezember 2006)

Wir das Team von "Heavy 24" glauben und hoffen einen sehr abwechslungsreiche und denoch dem 24h rennen entsprechende Strecke gefunden zu haben. Das DRum herum wird super..., der Preis ist spott billig für ein rennen dieser Art usw....!

Also schnell Anmelden lohnt sich. 

Wir verlosen unter den ersten 100 Teilnehmern hochwertige Sachpreise. 

www.mtb-chemnitz.de 

lets rock. und immer schön weiter empfehlen.

Viedeo Online und Online Shop mit MTB Bekleidung ab erste Januar Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condal (23. Dezember 2006)

wir werden mal als einzelstarter antreten..  

anmeldung folgt im januar..

bis dann und schöne festtage.. 

condal


----------



## Bechy (24. Dezember 2006)

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, es wird mein erstes 24h Rennen (Ich wohne so nah am Austragungsort, da muss ich ja mitfahren).


----------



## tvaellen (4. Januar 2007)

Interessieren würde mich so etwas ja schon. Chemnitz hat den Charme, dass es für mich näher liegt als München oder Duisburg. 

Gewinnen werde ich zwar bestenfalls die goldene Ananas  aber darum ginge es mir nicht, sondern eher um das Erlebnis als solches. Da jedoch 1er oder 2er für mich leistungsmäßig völlig sinnlos sind, müsste ich noch 3, besser noch 7 Mitfahrer finden. Schau´n  mer mal, is ja noch ein bisschen hin


----------



## racing_basti (5. Januar 2007)

so, gestern habe ich das wetter wieder für ne kleine grundlageneinheit genutzt und bin nach flöha geradelt um die anmeldung einzuwerfen - jetzt gibts keine zurück mehr


----------



## f-b-791 (5. Januar 2007)

VORBILDLICH..... 


und immer schön weiter empfehlen.


www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## racing_basti (5. Januar 2007)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> VORBILDLICH.....
> 
> 
> und immer schön weiter empfehlen.
> ...



aber sicher doch, wenn so ein event schon mal bei mir fast vor der haustüre stattfindet, da muss ich einfach dabei sein. wer mich zum einzelstarter überredet hat ist mir inzwischen zwar schon wieder fraglich, aber genau um diese einmal getroffene entscheidung nicht wieder zu verwerfen hab ich mich schon angemeldet


----------



## Aitschie (18. Januar 2007)

*hat sich erledigt*


----------



## Speedhunt (18. Januar 2007)

Joscha schrieb:


> cooles video, schaut nach einer interessanten strecke aus.
> 
> sofern ich noch nen partner finde für nen 2er team bin ich mit hoher w-keit bei euch dabei im nächsten jahr, bin dieses jahr in duisburg gestartet, und die habe ja für 07 das startgeld angehoben, und da ich nun sowiso recht nah an chemnitz dran wohne bieten sich logischer weise euer event förmlich an
> 
> ...



Tja Joschi,

dann mussu Arnold wohl ein wenig beknien. Ihr wart in DU ein hammergeiles Team!!! Nochmals Respect!!!


----------



## Bechy (21. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

also ich suche immer noch einen Partner für dieses 24h Rennen.

Kommt einer von euch vielleicht aus der Richtung C/GC/HOT ?? Dann könnte man auch ein wenig trainieren...


MfG,
Bechy


----------



## Aitschie (26. Januar 2007)

Machs mal wie Basti: unsere Anmeldung ist heute zur Post gegangen. Damit gibts einen Startplatz im Zweier-Team weniger.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (26. Januar 2007)

Bei mir hat es sich leider auch erledigt. Bin an diesem Wochenende anderweitig verplant. Schade drum, vielleicht sehen wir uns 2008.

Gruss
Tv


----------



## f-b-791 (27. Januar 2007)

Ob 2007, 2008, 2009  ist egal das rennen wird richtig geil.... immer mehr melden sich an..... 


2007 wird ein giler Start.


----------



## silv1711 (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute aus Chemnitz ihr könnt mal eure Startliste vervollständigen damit man mal sieht wer alles schon gemeldet hat.
Finde ich Klasse gleich mal so ein Rennen in der Nähe zu haben.


----------



## f-b-791 (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo gemeldet haben schon viele mehr, aber die Eintragung findet erst nach Zahlungseingang statt. 

aber keine Panik es wird ein guter erster Jahrgang.... 

mfG euer Heavy 24 Team

www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## racing_basti (29. Januar 2007)

bis zum start sind es noch 131 tage 2:49:15 Stunden, also werdet nicht nervös ob euer Name einen Tag früher oder später auf der Liste steht. 
Es darf sicher jeder mitmachen


----------



## racing_basti (22. Februar 2007)

steht schon fest von wem ihr die zeitmessung machen lasst, also ob die transponter am rad befestigt werden oder am handgelenk getragen werden müssen?

(bitte am Rad, bitte)


----------



## maxihb (22. Februar 2007)

Könntet ihr mal bitte ein paar Photos von Wechselzone/sanitären Anlagen/Strecke online stellen (bei mit funzt dat Video net)


----------



## f-b-791 (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo, so schnell wie nur möglich werden Wir Fotos von Sänitären Anlagen und Wechselzone ins Internet stellen. 

Die Anlagen werden aber komplett vom Stausee bereitgestellt und da es ein Großes Freibad ist, sind diese sehr neu und Modern eingerichtet. für des schnelle Geschäft  zwischendurch werden Containeranlagen bereitgestellt.

Die Wechselzohne ist unmittelbar an der Strecke/Zelt und Abstellplätzen sowie Parkplätzen. 

Also immer schön anmelden...... mfG euer Heavy 24 Team


----------



## Aitschie (23. Februar 2007)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> Hallo, so schnell wie nur möglich werden wir Fotos von Sänitären Anlagen und Wechselzone ins Internet stellen.



Warum macht ihr nicht einfach ein Plan bzw. ne Übersicht von Start-Zielbereich und Wechselzone? Daraus wäre zudem ersichtlich, wie weit Camping/Parkplätze von der Rennstrecke entfernt liegen (wegen halbwegs ruhiger Nachtruhe für die Betreuer).



f-b-791 schrieb:


> Also immer schön anmelden...... mfG euer Heavy 24 Team



Platz ist ja noch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (4. März 2007)

ich kram die frage mit der zeitmessung nochmal raus.
habt ihr schon einen partner gefunden und steht somit schon fest ob die transponder am bike oder am fahrer angebracht werden?


----------



## condal (6. März 2007)

soeben 2 einzelfahrer angemeldet... bis zum juni


----------



## Aitschie (12. März 2007)

Noch weniger als 90 Tage bis zum Start, wie sieht es mit eurer Vorbereitung/Form aus???? 

Was ich mich frage: ist es normal, dass sich  bisher so viele Einzelfahrer angemeldet haben? Bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dass zuerst ein Run auf die Viererteams losgeht (weswegen diese auch die größte Startergruppe bilden). Oder sind Sachsen masochistischer veranlagt (dann mache ich mir Gedanken um meinen Teampartner)?


----------



## f-b-791 (12. März 2007)

Hallo wir als Veranstalter dachten auch das die Teams als erstes gebucht werden, aber naja da sieht mann mal...  

Vorbereitungen laufen besten, sammel gerade alle gedanken führ eure kostenlosen Fahrerpresente !  Alles wird gut und die erste Auflage dieses Rennens kann nur Super werden. 

Wir wollen dieses Jahr auch viel lernen um dieses Event zu einem ganz großen zu machen ! 

Alles für die Starter !!!!!!

let´s rock euer Heavy 24 Team


----------



## DAMDAM (12. März 2007)

Ich werde mit Partner im 2er mit fahren, aber wir werden wahrscheinlich noch den ersten Marathon abwarten bis wir melden ! So lange nicht so viele Leute gemeldet sind hat man ja noch Zeit ! Aber ich freue mich auch schon riesig darauf ! 

Zum Trainingsstand sage ich nur: Es läuft!(bin ja Student)

Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## racing_basti (12. März 2007)

trainingszustand? - schau dir mal das wetter an!!! - das sagt doch schon alles ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (19. März 2007)

Training die letzten Tage schön, aktuell schneit gerade bei uns :kotz:  

Dafür steht jetzt unsere Beleuchtung


----------



## blanky77 (3. April 2007)

Der Schnee ist nun weg und wir waren am Sonntag schonmal mal die Strecke testen. Fazit -> es wird ein schönes Rennen  

Ein Lageplan der Wechselzone ist jetzt endlich auch online.


----------



## Bechy (4. April 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich suche immer noch einen Partner für dieses 24h Rennen.
> 
> ...



Also ich habe jetzt ein Vierer Team gefunden!! Juhu.

Ich denke, die Anmeldung folgt bald.


----------



## maxihb (4. April 2007)

wann wird denn die Meldeliste auf den neusten Stand gebracht... ich vermisse da z.B. nen Zweier, der schon seit knapp 2 Wochen überwiesen hat...

Grüße

Maxi


----------



## f-b-791 (5. April 2007)

Hallo Maxi, Also wir werden heute nochmal die Meldelisten Überprüfen und schauen ob alle bereits bezahlten Starter Online gestellt sind. mfG 

eurer Heavy 24 Team


----------



## maxihb (5. April 2007)

habt ihr überarbeitet... hab zumindest meinen Namen deutlich lesen können... komischer Fun-Achter mit nur 2 Mann *tssss*

Bis zum Rennen

Maxi


----------



## [email protected] (11. April 2007)

Hey Leute,
ich spiele zur Zeit arg mit dem Gedanken als Einzelstarter mitzumachen. Ich hab bis jetzt jedoch nur immer den Radpart bei Mannschaftstriathlons gemacht und hab keine Ahnung, ob es zu hoch gegriffen is sowas mal mitzumachen. Durchhalten würde ich es bestimmt, mehr wäre mir ja auch nich wichtig. Die Strecke kenne ich im Schlaf, da der Rabensteiner Wald mein Kinderspielplatz war. Gibt es irgendwelche Threads hier mit Tipps für so nen Spass? 


Aso logischerweise mach ich da ne mit meinem BMXTB mit...hab ja noch mein grünen Blitz(STEIN).

Jens


----------



## f-b-791 (12. April 2007)

Unser Vorschlag, 

einfach ausprobieren und Anmelden unter www.mtb-chemnitz.de


Achtung Neue Pressemiteilungen auf der Seite. Die Starterzahlen wachsen 

let´s rock euer Heavy 24 Team


----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2007)

so, heute lief bei mir der erste lampentest über die bühne ;-)
weckerklingeln 3:45uhr - abfahrt 4:15, stockdunkel, aber war ne richtig schöne fahrt in den sonnenaufgang


----------



## Bechy (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

ist die Strecke schon irgendwie ausgeschildert??
Das wäre super, da man sie da schon im vorraus ein wenig kennen lernen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (17. April 2007)

online ist eine recht gute karte von der strecke, danach ist sie eigentlich ganz gut abzufahren


----------



## Aitschie (17. April 2007)

Wann bist du aufgestanden????   3:45, Respekt!!!!!! Wir waren Sa nacht beim NightRide, ebenfalls Lampe einfahren. Anfangs echt geil, nur dann haben se nachgelassen. So n Trail im Dunkeln hat was (nach dem Motto: gestern lag da noch ne Wurzel..... autsch, da war se  ) 
Nachdem mein Partner morgen für ne Woche in die Türkei auf Urlaub fliegt, werde ich heut n NightRide allein machen.....


----------



## f-b-791 (17. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Biker Freunde, Neues von der Heavy 24 Front : 

Die Radwesten zur Aktuellen Veranstaltung sind eingetroffen. Die Anzeigen in der "BikeSportNews" geschalten , Anmeldung erfolgen zur zeit jeden Tag und die Sonne lacht, hoffen wir alle mal das es so bleibt. 

als let´s rock euer Heavy 24 Team.

Das wir geillllll !!!!


----------



## Aitschie (18. April 2007)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> Das wir geillllll !!!!



Da fehlt was  Entweder n weiterer Halbsatz oder n "d"


----------



## f-b-791 (19. April 2007)

Oh ja : Das wird geil!!!!


----------



## Bechy (22. April 2007)

Ok, da werde ich die Strecke diese Woche mal abfahren )


----------



## matt017 (2. Mai 2007)

Ich will die Strecke demnächst auch mal abfahren. Bin mir aber nich sicher, anhand der Karte wirklich die richtige Strecke zu finden. Und in welche Richtung wird die Runde eigentlich gefahren?

Vielleicht gibts ja hier nen Ortskundigen, der mal Guide spielen will...?
So nach Feierabend wär ideal.


----------



## f-b-791 (2. Mai 2007)

Neues von der Heavy 24 Front,
ab Samstag dieser Woche wird die STrecke auch komplett beschildert sein, so das Nichtortskundige  die Strecke auch ohne oder mit Guide fahren können. mfG euer Heavy 24 Team

www.mtb-chemnitz.de

let´s rock


----------



## Bechy (5. Mai 2007)

f-b-791 schrieb:


> Neues von der Heavy 24 Front,
> ab Samstag dieser Woche wird die STrecke auch komplett beschildert sein, so das Nichtortskundige  die Strecke auch ohne oder mit Guide fahren können. mfG euer Heavy 24 Team
> 
> www.mtb-chemnitz.de
> ...



SUPER.
Ich bin immer noch nicht dazu gekommen. Aber morgen geht es 16.30 Uhr los.

MfG,
Tony


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (10. Mai 2007)

Nur noch 30Tage bis zum Start

Steigende Vorfreude macht sich bei mir breit, v.a. nachdem das erste Marathonrennen recht zufriedenstellend gelaufen ist. Aber 24h werden viele Marathonrennen...

BTW: wie war denn die Streckenerkundung. Gebt mal eure eindrücke wider für diejenigen, die die Strecke erst beim Rennen erkunden können.


----------



## matt017 (11. Mai 2007)

Also ich fand die Strecke eigentlich recht geil.

Die Anstiege sind eigentlich nich erwähnenswert (zumindest beim 'normalen' fahren, nach paar Stunden siehts wahrscheinlich anders aus).

Die Trails fand ich echt gut. Obwohl man da Nachts wahrscheinlich ziemlich aufpassen muss, sind recht viele Wurzeln zu überqueren.

Der 'Nacht-Test' steht bei mir noch aus...

Ich kenn die anderen 24h-Strecken ja nicht wirklich, aber die hier find ich gut.




PS: Die Strecke ist jetzt ausgeschildert, sogar ich konnte dem Verlauf folgen...


----------



## f-b-791 (11. Mai 2007)

Nach der Ausschilderung kommt die Präparation oder soo 

Nein im ernst, die Strecke wird natürlich noch hergerichtetund teilweise auch beleuchtet. mfG Euer Heavy 24 Team.

let´s rock   www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------



## Bechy (12. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

gestern war in der Hohenstein-Ernstthal'er Ausgabe der Freien Presse ein kleiner Artikel über das 24h Rennen.
Kling recht interessant! Was ja total gut klingt, ist die Sache, dass man durch das Festzelt fährt. SUPER IDEE! Davon hatte ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.

Hier ist der Artikel...


----------



## blanky77 (19. Mai 2007)

So gestern war mein Team und noch einige Freunde zum Nachttest und Beleuchtungscheck im Rabensteinerwald unterwegs ..... Fazit .... die Singletrails rocken und die schnellen Passagen ziehen ganz schön Körner aus den Beinen.

Viel muss nicht gemacht werden, nur die abzweige in die Singletrails müssen gut kenntlich gemacht werden.


----------



## Bechy (2. Juni 2007)

So, nun sind es nicht mal mehr 7 volle Tage bis zum Start.

Was gibt es Neues??

MfG,
Bechy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goody-85origin (2. Juni 2007)

Hi :wink2: hiermit abonniere ich den Thread zu folgendem Zwecke: Falls nächstes Jahr kein anderes Event (oder ein anderes Ereignis) quersteht, möchte ich auch daran teilnehmen 

Nun aber doch ´ne Frage in die Runde/ an Euch:
Ist zufällig der kleine Ort Grimma in der Nähe? Wenn nicht, auch egal 

lG,
die Goody


----------



## Bechy (3. Juni 2007)

Also Chemnitz siehst du ja sicherlich??? Und Grimma ist soo süd-östlich von Leipzig. Östlich von Zwenkau....
So ca. 60km von Chemnitz entfernt... schätze ich mal so..

MfG,
Tony


----------



## Aitschie (8. Juni 2007)

Nachdem es nur noch 26h bis zum Start sind: ich wünsche uns allen an dieser Stelle bereits viel Spaß und Erfolg!!!!! 

Wetter scheint ja doch ganz brauchbar zu werden, ohne 24h Regen!


----------



## Bechy (9. Juni 2007)

Genau. Das Wetter passt.

Ich mache jetzt los.

Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg.

Bechy


----------



## tester1234 (11. Juni 2007)

Das wetter passt?
Zu früh gefreut, oder warst du einer der glücklichen die nicht gegen 4Uhr fahren mussten .-)

Aber ich kann nur sagen eine sehr gute veranstaltung! Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## chubika (11. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wo gibt es die Ergebnisse?
Auf der Homepage ist  (noch) nichts zu finden?

Ciao
Der Frosch
C.


----------



## Aitschie (11. Juni 2007)

tester1234 schrieb:


> Das wetter passt?
> Zu früh gefreut, oder warst du einer der glücklichen die nicht gegen 4Uhr fahren mussten .-)
> 
> Aber ich kann nur sagen eine sehr gute veranstaltung! Hat riesigen Spaß gemacht, kann ich nur empfehlen.



Das Wetter um 4 Uhr war echt besch*****. Aber kann es sein, dass nach dem Abtrocknen der Strecke die Wege zum ersten Singletrail besser zu fahren waren???? Kam mir so vor, vll. war das aber auch nur ne Einbildung/Erschöpfung.....

Kann mich obiger Meinung nur anschliessen! Eine (fast) perfekte Organisation, es gibt aus meiner Sicht wirklich nur Kleinigkeiten und Details zu verbessern. Und das aus meiner Sicht wichtigste: eine hammergeile Strecke, die echt auch noch nach 20h Spaß gemacht hat!!!!!!!!

An dieser Stelle bereits vielen, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren, ich hoffe wir sehen uns im nächsten Jahr bei der zweiten Auflage wieder!


----------



## Matzemax (11. Juni 2007)

Ich fand das mit den Transpondern etwas ungewöhnlich/ ein paar vom Team und ich mussten anfangs kurz zurück und den Transponder "drann klatschen".

Wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat gings ganz gut dann.

Besser fahrbar fand ich den Trail nicht wirklich/ aber wenigstens war die Luft dann schön Frisch u. statt Staub in den Lungen halt Fangopackung.

Bin mal gespannt wann die Ergebnisse kommen...


----------



## Bastard568 (11. Juni 2007)

War eine gelungene Veranstaltung, sind nächstes jahr definitiv wieder mit am Start !


----------



## MaxxTBone (11. Juni 2007)

chubika schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo gibt es die Ergebnisse?
> Auf der Homepage ist  (noch) nichts zu finden?
> ...



in der freien presse stehen in der onlineausgabe der gedruckte bericht und auch die platzierungen frei verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (11. Juni 2007)

ich möchte mich mal meinem teamkollegen matze anschließen, die rundenzeiten waren in unserem team nach dem regen um 2-3 minuten langsamer, natürlich auch wegen nachlassender kräfte, aber die trails wurden definitiv schwerer fahrbar. trotz allem ein schönes event. wir sehen uns 2008.


----------



## Harock (11. Juni 2007)

Ein kleiner Bericht ist auf der Website von Sachsen-Fernsehen erschienen: Klick mich! Das ist ein lokaler TV-Sender hier aus Chemnitz. 
Ich hatte gegen 00 Uhr mal vorbeigeschaut und da war echt eine phantastische Atmosphäre.  

Findet dieses Event eigentlich jährlich statt? Bin selber nur durch Zufall auf einen Artikel gestoßen, obwohl ich selber aus Chemnitz komme.

mfg Harock


----------



## tester1234 (11. Juni 2007)

bisher war es der "erste Versuch", aber ich gehe davon aus, das durch die große resonanz schon beim ersten Rennen, nächstes Jahr wieder eins statt findet, zumindest hoffe ich es ganz stark.

Wäre super, wenn hier nochmehr links zu den berichten vom rennen auftauchen.


----------



## Matzemax (12. Juni 2007)

Bilder sind jetzt auf www.sportograf.de abrufbar.


----------



## Aitschie (12. Juni 2007)

Habe mir mal mit meiner Freundin paar Gedanken bezÃ¼glich Optimierungspotential gemacht, das kam dabei raus. Alles eig. nur kleinere Punkte sollte euch noch was weiteres einfallen kÃ¶nnt ihrs gerne anfÃ¼gen! Damit das Rennen im nÃ¤chsten Jahr noch besser wird!!!!

VerbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge: 

â¢	Feste Abgrenzung der Wechselzone, damit die Zuschauer nicht beim Wechsel stÃ¶ren! Am Besten max. 1 Betreuer und der wechselnde Fahrer in einer markierten Wechselbox pro Team
â¢	Unterschiedliche GetrÃ¤nke gegen Ende, v.a. Cola erst am Ende ausschenken und IceTea bitte kÃ¼hl
â¢	Zentrale Tafel fÃ¼r Ergebnisse und Mitteilungen der Organisation (z.B. an der RÃ¼ckseite der BÃ¼hne)
â¢	Ergebnistabelle bitte mit Zeitpunkt der Erstellung
â¢	GroÃe Uhr, auf der die noch zu fahrende Zeit ersichtlich ist (v.a. am Ende wichtig)
â¢	2 oder 3 zusÃ¤tzliche Druckreiniger zum zÃ¼gigen Reinigen verdreckter MountainBikes
â¢	Strecke bitte nicht mehr bei 30Â° und Sonne durch Freibad fÃ¼hren â das sind Qualenl  

Gut gemacht: 

â¢	Streckenauswahl â super Trails und sehr abwechslungsreich, da macht eine Runde auch noch nach 22h SpaÃ  . 
â¢	Streckenbeleuchtung bei Nacht: die entscheidenden Stellen im zweiten Singletrail waren sehr gut gekennzeichnet, auch die Einfahrten in die beiden Trails
â¢	Ergebnisse mit den Zeiten fÃ¼r die einzelnen Runden
â¢	GroÃe Auswahl an GetrÃ¤nken
â¢	GroÃe Auswahl an stÃ¤ndig frischem Obst â vielen Dank an die fleiÃigen Schnippler
â¢	Pasta mit mehreren Saucen zur Auswahl und auch nachts verfÃ¼gbar
â¢	Internetauftritt mit Streckenvideo
â¢	StÃ¤ndige Aktualisierung des Teilnehmerfeldes bis 3 Tage vor dem Start
â¢	Strom auf dem CampinggelÃ¤nde
â¢	Runden- und Zeitenmessung mit Transponder
â¢	Professionelle Bilder von den Sportografen


----------



## tester1234 (12. Juni 2007)

Ich bin ja für eine große leinwand, so dass man sieht, wer in die wechselzone einfährt, da könnte man auch gleich die aktuelle platzierung der teams jewals einblenden, das wäre wirklich super!

Vielleicht lässt sich auch noch was an der Zeitaufnahme machen, wenn man durchs ziel fährt.... kenne es von einer laufveranstalltung, da ist man einfach durch einen breiten "Korridor" gelaufen und fertig war, nicht erst so umständlich mit abbremsen, damit der sensor auch wirklich auslösst(hat bei mir 3 mal nicht geklappt, dann hab ich das teil einfach immer "dagegen gehauen"
Vielleicht kann man sich auch noch mit den leuten vom Bad einigen, das alle Fahrer kostenlos da rein dürfen, schließlich zieht so eine Veranstalltung ja auch unmengen von zuschauern an, die sicherlich auch mal ein kühles Bad nehmen wollen.
Auch eine extra Portion Nudeln, sollte man den Fahrern ermöglichen.

Rund um aber fürs erst mal super gelaufen! Aller größten Respekt! Und vorallem vielen Dank den Helfern, die in der Hitze da waren, als es geregnet hat und auch mitten in der Nacht. Einfach nur fantastisch!


----------



## kniffo (12. Juni 2007)

Erst mal großes Lob an die Veranstalter, war wirklich ne cool Sache. Doch wo Lob ist, soll auch Tadel nicht fehlen. 
Ich denke, ein paar mehr Toiletten wären für das allgemeine Wohlbefinden nicht schlecht gewesen. Ich möchte gar nicht daran denken wenn die max. zulässige Teamzahl angetreten wäre.
Weiterhin war die Musikauswahl im Wechselbereich grottenschlecht, wobei ich niemanden Geschmackes beleidigen will.
Strecke war gut, Trailanteil auf keinen Fall kleiner wählen. Die Freude auf die Singetrails nach so viel Forstautobahn war jedesmal groß.
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## condal (12. Juni 2007)

hallo,

jemand ne idee wo man die ergebnisse noch einsehen kann?

grüße


----------



## MaxxTBone (12. Juni 2007)

ergebnisse sollten eigentlich gestern abend auf der heavy24 seite sein, wurde mir migeteilt, also einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## condal (12. Juni 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> ergebnisse sollten eigentlich gestern abend auf der heavy24 seite sein, wurde mir migeteilt, also einfach mal abwarten.



danke


----------



## ronni (14. Juni 2007)

@ alle

*Rennbericht* - Heavy 24h Mountainbike Race in Chemnitz
(Die Rennberichte befinden sich auf unserer HP. Bitte den Link im unteren Bereich benutzen)

Grüße aus WR


----------



## Aitschie (14. Juni 2007)

Hinweis: solltet ihr die Ergebnisse nicht finden, zumindest bei mir gibt es die Kategorie "Ergebnislisten" nur, wenn ich mit dem IE auf die Seite gehe. Der Fox zeigt nichts an.... 

Zwei Artikel aus der freien Presse zum Rennen habe ich gescannt und in meine Bildergalerie gestellt!

Edit: nen bericht gibts natürlich auch, als Anhang beigefügt!


----------



## Bechy (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

also ich fand das Rennen auch super!!!
Es war mein erstes 24h Rennen und ich war voll zufrieden.

Einen Bericht über findet ihr auf meiner HP.
Bericht....

MfG,
Tony


----------



## Nd-60 (14. Juni 2007)

Ich finde das Transponder System eigentlich voll genial. Und das hat auch sehr gut funktioniert. Man musste sich halt die 1..2 Sekunden gönnen damit das System einen auch erfassen kann. In Zukunft sollte  aber darauf geachtet werden das nur in der Wechselzone aus und in das Rennen eingestiegen wird. Das auch wirklich keiner irgendwie summelt.


----------



## tester1234 (14. Juni 2007)

Hey, es ist ein Rennen und kein wochenendausflug!
Kein Wunder das deine Zeiten nicht die besten waren  
1..2 Sekunden.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (14. Juni 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Hinweis: solltet ihr die Ergebnisse nicht finden, zumindest bei mir gibt es die Kategorie "Ergebnislisten" nur, wenn ich mit dem IE auf die Seite gehe. Der Fox zeigt nichts an....
> 
> Zwei Artikel aus der freien Presse zum Rennen habe ich gescannt und in meine Bildergalerie gestellt!
> 
> Edit: nen bericht gibts natürlich auch, als Anhang beigefügt!



wart ihr das mit den langen strümpfen? fand ich recht cool. wo kann man die bekommen? sind das fussballstrümpfe?


----------



## MaxxTBone (14. Juni 2007)

Bechy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich fand das Rennen auch super!!!
> Es war mein erstes 24h Rennen und ich war voll zufrieden.
> ...



so: aggregat


----------



## tester1234 (15. Juni 2007)

Meinst du sowas?


----------



## MaxxTBone (15. Juni 2007)

tester1234 schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas?



na das sind ja beinlinge, das meine ich natürlich nicht. der kollege oben, das war glaube ich der mit blau/gelber teamkleidung, die hatten richtige kniestrümpfe an, wie man als kleines kind im kindergarten anhatte


----------



## Aitschie (15. Juni 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> wart ihr das mit den langen strümpfen? fand ich recht cool. wo kann man die bekommen? sind das fussballstrümpfe?



Meinst du die Strümpfe: 





Sorry waren wir nicht, das müsste ein Team der Zabotrails gewesen sein, ich glaube das Team I. Aus meiner Sicht sind das ganz normale Skisocken, aber für den Sommer wohl die ganz Dünnen...... Habe die Leute schon mehrfach hier auf Rennen in Oberfranken gesehen, schaut schon witzig aus.


----------



## Nd-60 (15. Juni 2007)

Weiß eigentlich irgend jemand, warum der eine im Anzug gestartet ist. Oder zumind. im weißen hemd und anzughose?!
Ich wollte den mal während des Rennens fragen bin aber leider nicht dazu gekommen


----------



## condal (15. Juni 2007)

Aitschie schrieb:


> Meinst du die Strümpfe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sollten wohl die hier werden  

strümpfe


----------



## MaxxTBone (15. Juni 2007)

condal schrieb:


> sollten wohl die hier werden
> 
> strümpfe



genau die hb ich gemeint


----------



## MaxxTBone (15. Juni 2007)

Member57 schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich irgend jemand, warum der eine im Anzug gestartet ist. Oder zumind. im weißen hemd und anzughose?!
> Ich wollte den mal während des Rennens fragen bin aber leider nicht dazu gekommen



beim ersten überholen dacte ich was is denn das für ein blödi, dann fiel mir aber auf, dass das ein singlespeed team war, und da die ja alle bissel verrückt sind, fand ichs dann schon wieder cool. und für eingangräder waren sie ja doch recht flott unterwegs


----------



## condal (15. Juni 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> genau die hb ich gemeint



sind zwar nicht schön, aber die gehen ja noch...

nur  schisocken  

sieht aber wenigstens witzig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxxTBone (15. Juni 2007)

so jetzt ist auch unser bericht online. link siehe unten.


----------



## blanky77 (15. Juni 2007)

Beim Zeitnehmer auf der Homepage sind die Ergebnisse als Tabelle hinterlegt.

ww.triathlon-service.de


----------



## Bechy (16. Juni 2007)

MaxxTBone schrieb:


> so: aggregat



Genau das meinte ich. Ich habe mit Word gekämpft, aber egal wie ich es geschrieben habe... nie hat die Rechtschreibkerrektur irgend etwas gefunden....

Mit den Strümpfen das waren die Kollegen von ZaboTrails. Da hatten wir auch einen im Team. (siehe Bericht und Fotos).

MfG,
Tony


----------



## matt017 (12. Juli 2007)

Ich kram den alten Thread mal wieder hoch.
Es ist nichts weltbewegendes, aber wollte mal fragen wie es bei euch mit den T-Shirts vom Rennen aussieht?

Am Morgen des Renntags gab es nur noch XXL-Größen. Da hat man mir gesagt, es werden neue bestellt...

Bis jetzt hab ich aber noch keins bekommen? Hat von euch schon einer ein nachbestelltes erhalten?


----------



## f-b-791 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Also die T-shirts sind Freitag bei uns eingetroffen und werden alle in den nächsten tagen Versand und verteilt. 

Voraussichtlicher Termin für 2008 ist der 7-8.Juni 2008

Wir das Team vom "Heavy 24" freut sich drauf.

mfG Euer Frank BUschbeck

Alles weitere in den Nächste Tagen und Wochen auf unserer Internetseite www.mtb-chemnitz.de


----------

